# Solved: Dell Keyboard Sk-8135



## TeddyB05 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, I've looked everywhere for the Dell Keyboard Sk-8135 driver but can't find it. I did download one driver, but I think it was just got the multimedia keys. When I plug in the dell keyboard and restart my computer, it starts up ok but the freezes before any of the icons or anything else can load. Does anyone have a link for the entire driver I can download? I am running Windows ME so I am not sure if thats a problem. 
Thankyou.


----------



## KingCody (Nov 3, 2005)

you shouldn't have to install any drivers for a keyboard to function. There may be a driver required to make mulitmedia keys function, but the regular keys will all work with the generic Windows drivers.

It only "freezes" when you have the keyboard plugged in... then restart?

Is this a laptop that you are attempting to connect it to?


----------



## TeddyB05 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi..no it is a regular computer. When I plug the keyboard in (when the computer is shut off) when I restart it it turns on fine but then a window pops up saying it is loading the new hardware...it does this for a few minutes and then says it is missing a certain file. Once that is done (I just press skip this file) it will not continue loading windows and just freezes. The lights on this keyboard light up when it is plugged into the computer, so I don't think there's a problem with either, for some reason my computer just will not work with the keyboard, could there be any reason for this? I will try to plug the keyboard in while the computer is on and let you know what happens.


----------



## TeddyB05 (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, so I plugged it in while the computer was running and the same thing popped up "missing file" these are the files it is missing
kbdhid.vxd
hideclass.sys
hideparse.sys
hidusb.sys

It says to put my Windows disc in, is it possible my windows is missing something that does not allow me to install new hardware properly? I do remember when I tried installing new hardware before I had the same problem.
Anyway I pressed "cancel" and tried the keyboard, didn't work.
The second time I tried "skip file" on all files and that did not work either.
Is it possible for me to download those files online without having to completely reinstalling Windows (ME??)


----------



## TeddyB05 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys..I was just missing a windows file and I found a download for it and now it works great.


----------

